# Looking for female friends in Sharm El Sheikh



## worldtraveler007 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello.My name is Alina. I'm 27 and moved to Sharm El Sheik about 4 month ago with my husband from London! Big Change LOL. I'm Russian/Turkish and my husband is British. No Kids yet )) Looking for some female friends to go out with for lunches, coffee, clubbing , shopping , dinners, excursions or anything lol.I know some people around but I would like to have bigger circle of friends. So if any of you new here looking for friends I will be very happy to hear from you. I'm very outgoing and hope to enjoy Sharm a bit more.


----------



## worldtraveler007 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hew nobody in Sharm?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

HEY probably easier to go out and start networking, speak to people and introduce yourself when shopping if they are European and ask how they are and where they are from. I found my best ever tenant to rent one of my properties just by asking about her foreign accent and commenting how nice it sounded now they are also good family friends! When I found out they were here in the UK and looking for property I saw it as a business opportunity ££££


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

oops it was meant to go on sam's post


----------



## ttpass12 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Female friend*

Hi Alina
I'm Theresa & I'm also looking for expanding my network of friends
you can check my profile and we can talk on skype as a start 
it's :


worldtraveler007 said:


> Hello.My name is Alina. I'm 27 and moved to Sharm El Sheik about 4 month ago with my husband from London! Big Change LOL. I'm Russian/Turkish and my husband is British. No Kids yet )) Looking for some female friends to go out with for lunches, coffee, clubbing , shopping , dinners, excursions or anything lol.I know some people around but I would like to have bigger circle of friends. So if any of you new here looking for friends I will be very happy to hear from you. I'm very outgoing and hope to enjoy Sharm a bit more.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No personal contact details to be posted on the forum


----------

